# Everything you should know about the MGC M 6x6.



## TNL Cubing (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

I couldn't agree more. It's my main over the Shadow M, Aoshi GTS M, and Yushi v2 M. Very high-quality vid as well. Also, have you heard anything about the mgc7?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

Not rushed, but still short and information filled.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I couldn't agree more. It's my main over the Shadow M, Aoshi GTS M, and Yushi v2 M. Very high-quality vid as well. Also, have you heard anything about the mgc7?


From Phil Yu: It's "pretty good" and it's smaller like the Spark.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 17, 2020)

I reckon its the best 6x6 out there. Fast, a joy to turn, and stable. All you could want in a bug cube


----------



## TNL Cubing (Apr 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I couldn't agree more. It's my main over the Shadow M, Aoshi GTS M, and Yushi v2 M. Very high-quality vid as well. Also, have you heard anything about the mgc7?



Thanks  No I haven't but I will hopefully be reviewing both the 7x7 and 4x4 coming in the MGC line.



brododragon said:


> Not rushed, but still short and information filled.



Cheers, what I was hoping to do. I tried to be a bit more opinionated and subjective towards the end to give more thoughts instead of rambling on for 3 minutes about specs that don't really help anyone haha.


----------

